# Green building products



## dddes (Jun 24, 2008)

Laurence Kemball-Cook from Loughborough University has invented Pavgen - an energy harvesting paving slab he designed to generate energy from peoples footsteps in urban environments. Could be used to power street lighting, shop frontages etc

www.pavegensystems.com

Trial being set up in London shortly

there is a view demonstration too: http://www.gleeds.tv/index.cfm?video=501


----------



## stevetamis (Jul 31, 2009)

Well i appreciate the invention made by you. As moving with the technology it is necessary to save our Natural resources. I think it will be most usefull technology that the urban population should adopt. I am keen to know something more about it so can you give me some necessary information.


----------



## stephengor (Aug 4, 2009)

Greetings! If you're looking for natural and non-toxic building materials — that are certified, safe, environmentally friendly and sustainable — click on any icon above.

Improve indoor air quality, eliminate toxic chemicals and create a healthier home, office or apartment with hundreds of the best name brand products, most of which are sustainably certified and qualify for LEED points.


----------



## Ecowarrior_Design (Oct 3, 2009)

thanks for putting that up ddes, I think I heard about this in the newspaper a while ago- the pavegen system with the paving slabs looks like a good idea with a short buyback period from the stats I received from them. I have seen other paving slabs that generate energy but the majority of them use piezo electronics which dont produce as much energy. Dont think its in mass manufacture yet,anyone know anything else about this?


----------



## Micrav (Feb 19, 2008)

For info, there is a downloable database of eco and agro-materials :carrot: for architecture and design in 3 languages (FR-DE-EN) on the website of the Architecture, Design, Realisations in Eco and Agro-Materials European Competition ADREAM. http://www.adream-thueringen.picardie.fr Go in "Resources". 

Some materials are still in the labs, but some are already on the market. Hope it can help to really be greener


----------



## mike durero (Oct 15, 2008)

A LOT OF CUTE SUSTAINABLE HOUSE ON THIS LINK, PLS VOTE FOR OUR ENTRY! THANX!
http://www.freegreen.com/whosnext/view/plan-general.aspx?id=303


----------

